# French Movie "Special Forces"



## jim7966 (8 Dec 2013)

Just saw the above titled film about a group of French Special Forces on a rescue mission into Pakistan. In one scene one of the characters takes a white tube from pouch and sucks what I'm guessing is food from it. It looks similar to but quite a bit larger than a toothpaste tube and appears to say Nestle on it.

Anybody have any idea what that might be?

It's been a long time sine I enjoyed the culinary delights of a ration pack (if you remember the dairy spread that's how long it's been).

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Dec 2013)

French rations - could be anything.


----------



## Marchog (8 Dec 2013)

Probably cordon bleu or fois gras.  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2013)

Nectar of the Gods.

And if you can tell me where to find them, I will (French) kiss your feet.


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2013)

Cant help with the tubes but don't they sell the cans at the super market?


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Dec 2013)

No need to kiss my feet, but Amazon.com may be able to help you with reasonable facsimilies:

Carnation Squeezy Condensed Milk 170G by Nestle
Easy Squeeze Combined Sweetened Condensed Milk with 9% Butter Fat 120g
Both will  ship to Canada, but I don't know how steep the shipping would be to your part of the world, though.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> No need to kiss my feet, but Amazon.com may be able to help you with reasonable facsimilies:
> 
> Carnation Squeezy Condensed Milk 170G by Nestle
> Easy Squeeze Combined Sweetened Condensed Milk with 9% Butter Fat 120g
> Both will  ship to Canada, but I don't know how steep the shipping would be to your part of the world, though.



Thanks. I think I just found my Xmas present!


----------



## Zulopol (12 Mar 2014)

@Marchog hahaha Nice one  :warstory:


----------

